# monthly pass fare increases?



## Mike near RTE (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm a long-time Amtrak commuter.  It seems that monthly passes from Boston rose approximately 5% in October and then another 5% in December (such as to PVD or KIN).  In prior years there was typically only one price increase per year.  Is there any information about the multiple price increases this year?  Thanks.


----------



## cpotisch (Dec 9, 2018)

I don’t think there’s any particular rhyme or reason to how much or how often they raise prices, and I also don’t feel like it’s a particularly notable change for them to do so twice this year but typically only once in past years. It’s just probably not something with any particular cause/reason, and I doubt that you’ll be able to find any real info about It.  :mellow:


----------



## jis (Dec 9, 2018)

Testing what the market will bear?


----------

